# Portugal 29-31



## A_Skywalker (Aug 26, 2008)

Belenenses v P.Ferreira

29/08/2008 20:30 BST
  1.75 3.25 4.50 All Bets (1) 
Benfica v FC Porto

30/08/2008 20:45 BST
  2.50 3.00 2.70 All Bets (1) 
Academica v Rio Ave

31/08/2008 16:00 BST
  1.85 3.20 4.00 All Bets (1) 
Nacional v Naval

31/08/2008 16:00 BST
  1.75 3.25 4.50 All Bets (1) 
Trofense v Leixoes

31/08/2008 16:00 BST
  2.30 3.00 3.00 All Bets (1) 
Setubal v Amadora

31/08/2008 18:00 BST
  1.75 3.25 4.50 All Bets (1) 
Maritimo v Guimaraes

01/09/2008 19:15 BST
  2.30 3.00 3.00 All Bets (1) 
Braga v Sporting CP

01/09/2008 21:15 BST
  3.00 3.00 2.30 All Bets (1)


----------

